# Do German Shepherds like to swim?



## thepoultrygirl (Jun 24, 2009)

I posted this in Misc dog sports, but apparently no one ever goes there. LOL. So I thought I'd try again in an area with more traffic:
My GSD is barely a year old. I'm going sand camping at the lake in august and would like to take her with me, but I'm not sure if German Shepherds even like to swim? It will be hot, but we'll be right on the water, and she'll have endless opportunities to cool off exect for being crated at night.
HOW ABOUT YOU? EVER TAKEN YOUR GSD BEACH CAMPING? DO THEY LIKE TO SWIM? We don't live near water, so I've never had a chance to see if she wants to swim or not! She's a long coat if it makes any difference.


----------



## Legend14 (Apr 9, 2009)

Both of mine love the water and I have a hard time getting my long coated GSD to get out of the water. If this is your dog's first experience with water be sure to monitor her swimming and playing.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I haven't taken any of mine to the gulf in a long time. I have an inground pool. Oxana will dive into and under the water for toys. Grace likes swimming. Hardy isn't too big on the getting in part, but likes to whine from the sides lines and swim once he's dragged in, lol. Jade, not on your life. Jake's only been in once so far. Have to do it when DH isn't at home as he complains about the hair in the filter, lol


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Mine certainly does!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax sure does! I have a hard time getting her out of the water. I usually have to walk away, with her toy, and she'll follow me.










She needed another dog to teach her though.










And she still tries to run on the surface of the water.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It all depends on the dog. Mauser didn't like water at first. I took him to a small river with a shallow area and he learned to play. Then we hit the beach at Lake Michigan and he was unsure about the waves. Took a bit of persuading (and his favorite thing - a stick) and now he's a pro!


----------



## Legend14 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Lauri, This is a bit off topic but do the Canadian Geese ever come after your dog?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I exposed my last GSD to a pool when he was 8 weeks old. He swam nearly weekly for almost all of his life. He was a naturally strong swimmer. He LOVED it!! (He also taught himself to jump off the edge in the deep end when he got a bit older. A GSD dock dog!). 











But for other dogs, it might take socialization. I put all of my pups into the water when they're young. My beagle pup also took to the water very quickly. When we got to the beach the first time, I walked in with Campeche, the GSD. A wave came up and I turned to see my tiny beagle pup swimming furiously to keep up with us (she was on a long line that my husband was holding on to). We go camping on the water often, and the dogs love it. 

If your dog has never been swimming, I'd recommend -- at the very least -- using a harness and a long line for safety.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Not yet. They give us a very wide berth whenever the dogs start to get close.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i think they do. there is nothing in the water here. kimba runs and jumps off the highest part of the bank, swims around, gets out, runs up the hill and repeats


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a great picture!! LOL


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

yeah we can't do that down here. Gulf, Bay or pools, lol no ponds or lakes!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna loves water...all I have to say is the word "creek" and she's at the door! I was just telling hubby the other day while we were at the creek it's amazing how much GSDs love water! We're planning a beach trip for Sept for us and the pups!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Toozer likes to swim too!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Both my dogs swim. Lancer started when he was 3 and half months. It can be a challenge to keep them away from a body of water if it's within sniffing distance!

At a lake


















In the ocean


----------



## Lisa&Diesel (Jun 8, 2008)

Diesel loves it!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse loves to swim, swims every day from April to beginning of October in our pool, lakes, river, ponds, puddles.


----------



## Jacobysma (Jun 17, 2009)

I think so!








Do you think my drool is sexy??


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

yeah i had mine in the pool for the 1st time a couple weeks ago and he was fine see my post under pictures titled Duke Vom Rohaus new photos ..the video is thier also as a picture link ...most as a general rule love it ..in open bodies of water i would use a harness and along leash(25 to 30 ft) at first...


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

awesome photo


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

looks like he is thinking about swimming to freedom,,,lol this photo is timeless ,,,a one in a million shot...very nice work......


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Great pics you guys! I think most GSDs love love love love the water, however, there are a few who do not feel the same. My girl, Rogue, LOVES the water, thinks it is the greatest thing, can't get enough of it, my boy, Riddick, can not stand it at all, he thinks it is meant for one thing and that is for drinking. He got in the ocean one time and that was only because the entire family was in there and he can't be with out us. He prefers dry land.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Phoenix absolutely loves to go swimming. We went to Lake Champlain over the July 4th weekend and he really didn't want to leave. He'd never been in water when I got him at 18 mo. old and wasn't sure what to do...a year later...he can't wait to jump in the water when he's around it.

Dakota loved water but was a lousy swimmer. He preferred to be in water no higher than his chest. He LOVED chasing the waves on the shore.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

<span style="color: #000066"> *Ray wouldn't go near the water, but Kaiser absolutely loves it! * </span>


----------



## mandelyn (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh yes! I haven't had one yet that didn't! Ricca will find the only wet spot in a whole field. But if you take them shore fishing, you won't catch a dang thing. Ricca won't actually go paddling like Logan does, but she'll go as deep as she can. At the lake she'll run back and forth between my husband and I checking on us, ensuring neither one of us catches any fish.

In the absense of the lake, her very own pink pool!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

DOes this answer your question. lol

This is Siren at 10 weeks. SHe started swimming on her own at that age. I will NOT force a pup/dog to swim. (Meaning I won't take them out to where it is too deep for them to stand then make them swim to shore.) 

I will say that I have had 7 GSDs over the last 30 years. NONE of the 4 males were swimmers, but ALL 3 of the females are/were.











This is from a couple of weeks ago at 15 months.


----------

